# Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€



## Niza (18. August 2011)

*Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Moin,
Ich habe mir diesen Prozessorlüfter zugelegt
"Thermalright Macho HR 02"
Er ist heute angekommen

Er soll den Uralten Arctic Cooling 64 Freezer Pro ersetzen 
(Wo schon ein Stück Plastig abgebrochen ist vom Lüfter)

Meine Hardware :
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
AMD Phenom II X4 925(4x2,8GHz)
Nvidia GTX 460 SE 1GB
Be Quiet PCGH Edition 600W
Gehäuse : Sharkoon Rebel 9
Der rest steht in der Signatur


Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Ist es besser den mitgelieferten (TY-140)140mm Lüfter zu verwenden 
oder 
lieber einen Be Quiet Silent Wings USC 120mm 1500U/min
Modell: BQT T12025-LF
*Ich möchte einen möglichst leisen und denoch Kühlen PC
*
2. Kann ich die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste verwenden 
oder soll ich lieber auf die Bestellte warten : 
Arctic Cooling MX-2

3. Ist es besser den Kühler aus Frage 1 über Lüftersteuerung oder über Board laufen zu lassen

4. Habt ihr Tipps oder Ratschläge die mir beim Einbauen von speziell diesen Lüfter helfen ?

5. Wie und wann mache ich am besten die Wärmeleitpaste aus Frage 2 auf den CPU ?
(Sodass auch die richtige Menge auf der CPU ist)

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten 

EDIT:

*Suche nun Grafikkartenkühler (leise und kühl)*:

Die Grafikkarte nervt nun 

Also suche ich jetzt einen neuen Grafikkartenkühler für eine Nvidia GTX 460 SE 1GB PCI-Exp 16x
Preisklasse so ähnlich wie der CPU Kühler *max 40€*(wenns ein bischen teurer ist z.B: 40,99€ ist auch nicht schlimm)
Der Lüfter muss leise sein und auch gut Kühlen 

Er darf auch nicht zu fett sein wie z.B. der Promilatech MK 13 den ich besitze und nicht verwende.
Der fliegt gerade rum

Was könnt mir mir da empfehlen ?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jackey555 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Schön das er so früh ankam^^

1. Der TY-140 lüfter ist sehr gut, den kannst du getrost behalten.
2. Die Wärmeleitpaste gibt kaum Ausschlag, max. 1-2 Grad. Verbau einfach die mitgelieferte und wenn die alle ist nimm die MX-2.
3. Du kannst beides machen, ich würde sie übers Board laufen lassen, außer deine Lüftersteuerung steuert zuverlässig in Abhängigkeit zur Temperatur (machen die wenigsten, mein T-Balancer schon). Ansonsten müsstest du bei Last immer manuell aufdrehen, ist einfach angenehmer so.
4. Bei der Größe kann es eventuell einfacher sein den Kühlr auf den Boden zu stellen und das Board in die hand zu nehmen und auf ihm festzuschrauben. Wenn du eine ausreichend große Aussparung im Gehäuse hast würde ich jedoch versuchen das ganze ohne den ausbau des Mainboards zu bewerkstelligen.
5. Erstmal CPU von Rückständen reinigen (nehm immer einen Tropfen Vodka9. Dann einen Stecknadelgroßen Klecks in die Mtte der CPU und mit einer Kreditkarte verteilen. Die Schrift der CPU kann ruhig leicht durchschimmern.
6. Jetzt mach das Ding endlich drauf!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Verteilen muss man die WLP aber nicht unbedingt, die Unterschiede sind da sehr gering da die WLP ohnehin durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt wird. Blöd ist auch, dass es verschieden große Stecknadelköpfe gibt. 
Im Forum habe ich mal wa von wegen so groß wie ne Erbse gelesen.


----------



## Jackey555 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Erbse wäre wohl zu viel. Eventuell bei einem Kühler bei dem die Heatpipes direkt aufliegen angebracht, da gibt es einfach mehr Zwischenräume die gefüllt werden müssen. Bei einem planen Kühlboden würde es dann ordentlich aus der Seite rausgedrückt werden.

Es gibt 10.000 Meinungen wie jetzt die WLP richtig aufgetragen werden soll. Auch beim Verteilen oder nicht Verteilen scheiden sich die Geister. Ich kann nur beschreiben wie ich es mache.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Ne Erbse ist nicht wirklich groß und wenn ich mir nen Klecks so wie nen Stecknadelkopf vorstelle, dann ist das viel zu wenig.


----------



## Kaktus (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Oh lasst es doch mit der WLP. Erpsengröße... Durchmesser ca 0,5 mm... und ob man es verteilt, verstreicht, über kreuz oder sonst wie aufträgt ist wurscht solange man den Klecks in die Mitte setzt. Der Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilt die WLP am Ende dahin wo sie hin gehört. Fertig.


----------



## Niza (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Danke für die Tipps 
Habe den Lüfter installiert 
in ca .1,5 bis 2 Stunden
Das war eine Kunst für sich den zu installieren

Man muss sich von Anfang an Entscheiden ob man über Lüftersteuerung oder Board laufen lässt 
weil nach einbau kommt man nicht mehr an den stecker auf dem Board
und das mit dem 8 Pin Energieanschluss für Board ist auch nicht gerade einfach 

Und mit dem Festschrauben des Kühlers musste ich den mit einen Bitsatz , einen Griffsteck und massig verlängerungen

Siehe auch Fotos im Anhang 


Immerhin was gebracht hat es und zwar ca 8 bis 10 grad Kühler als vorher und das mir nur 900U/min (max. 1300U/min)
Und eine bischen leiser ist der PC auch geworden

*Suche nun Grafikkartenkühler (leise und kühl)*:

Die Grafikkarte nervt nun 

Also suche ich jetzt einen neuen Grafikkartenkühler für eine Nvidia GTX 460 SE 1GB PCI-Exp 16x
Preisklasse so ähnlich wie der CPU Kühler *max 40€*(wenns ein bischen teurer ist z.B: 40,99€ ist auch nicht schlimm)
Der Lüfter muss leise sein und auch gut Kühlen 

Er darf auch nicht zu fett sein wie z.B. der Promilatech MK 13 den ich besitze und nicht verwende.
Der fliegt gerade rum

Was könnt mir mir da empfehlen ?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ghostadmin (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*

Lag dem Kühler denn kein überlanger Schraubendreher bei? Bei meinem HR-02 war einer dabei. 
Der Lüfteranschluss ist ja auch nicht die Schuld des Kühlers, sondern des Boardherstellers wenn der den Anschluss so ungünstig platziert.


----------



## Niza (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Lag dem Kühler denn kein überlanger Schraubendreher bei? Bei meinem HR-02 war einer dabei.
> Der Lüfteranschluss ist ja auch nicht die Schuld des Kühlers, sondern des Boardherstellers wenn der den Anschluss so ungünstig platziert.


 Da lag keine bei nur so ein komischer minischlüssel aus Komplettmetall
Damit darf man nirgendwo gegen kommen (Der Leitet Super)

Mfg:
niza


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Hey, als VGA-Kühler kann ich diesen empfehlen:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro | Geizhals.at Deutschland
brauchst aber ein extra montageset dazu:
Arctic Cooling VR005 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

hab ihn auch, aber auf ner GTX 570 und er kühlt sie unter VOLLAST auf unter 60° bei weniger als 60% Lüftergeschwindigkeit...

der ist zwar extrem überdimensioniert für ne GTX 460... aber was solls D


----------



## Niza (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

*Was haltet ihr von dem "Scythe Setsugen 2"*
Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist das ein guter GPU Kühler ?

Kann man da theoretisch auch den Lüfter wechseln?

Habe ja noch einen Silent Wings rumfliegen

Ich würde in dann nähmlich zusammen mit diesem Set kaufen
http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-VR-Heat...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1313702583&sr=1-1
für VRM


*Ich habe bei mir nähmlich ein Platzproblem

Ich habe eine Soundkarte (Creative X-Fi) und eine TV-Karte in den untersten beiden Slots* *Dann bleiben mir max. incl. Graka 3 bis 4 Slots
* 


Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey, als VGA-Kühler kann ich diesen empfehlen:
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> brauchst aber ein extra montageset dazu:
> Arctic Cooling VR005 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...



Danke für die Antwort

Passt der Sicher auf eine GTX 460 SE und ist er auch leise?

PS:
Mein momentaner "Herstellerkühler" läuft mir 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und 1900U/min .!
Im Leerlauf 

Und der nervt mich momentan extrem wo wir draußen heute 27°C hatten
Weil jetzt bemerkt man in erst recht wo er das lauteste ist im PC

unter vollast erreicht die GPU 75°C und lüfter dreht 2600U/min 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jackey555 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Bin mir nicht sicher ob der passt, da müsstest du schon sagen ob deine Karte im Referenzdesign ist.

Der Setsugen ist von der Leistung mehr als ausreichend.

Den Kühler des Setsugen 2 kannst du auf jeden Fall tauschen. Es ist auch zu empfehlen, da auf ihm ein besonders dünnes Modell sitzt um den Dualslot Rahmen nicht zu sprengen. Wenn du also 2,5 Slots frei hast (wovon ich ausgehe), auf jeden Fall tauschen und du wirst mit einer deutlich besseren Kühleistung belohnt.


----------



## Rurdo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Der Arctic passt auf jede GraKa ab der GTX 460 (inkl deiner SE) 
DER IST ARSCHLEISE! UND ARSCHKÜHL! KAUF IHN! 

(ich wurde nicht bezahlt um das zu sagen )


----------



## Niza (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob der passt, da müsstest du schon sagen ob deine Karte im Referenzdesign ist.
> 
> Der Setsugen ist von der Leistung mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> Den Kühler des Setsugen 2 kannst du auf jeden Fall tauschen. Es ist auch zu empfehlen, da auf ihm ein besonders dünnes Modell sitzt um den Dualslot Rahmen nicht zu sprengen. Wenn du also 2,5 Slots frei hast (wovon ich ausgehe), auf jeden Fall tauschen und du wirst mit einer deutlich besseren Kühleistung belohnt.


 Wei jemand was ein Referenzdesign ist?
Ich habe den Begriff nur gehört aber weiß nicht was das ist!

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Grafikkarte angehangen
und von meinem Platz im PC von den Slots her 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rurdo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Du musst dir denken: Das PCB (in deinem fall das rote plastikding) ist von Nvidia Entwickelt, wenn eine Firma z.b. Gainward sich in den kopf setzt, sie müssen unbedingt eine "bessere" GraKa rausbringen, mit der gleichen Hardware einer GTX 460er (also z.b. bessere kühlung) macht die ihr eigenes PCB, was andere Löcher und andere Positionen von z.b. Spannungswandler nach sich zieht, und somit der Kühler der aufs Nvidia Design passt, nichtmehr aufs GainwardDesign passt!


----------



## Niza (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Danke für die Aufklärung
Verstehe ich das so richtig ?

Also Gainward macht ein Referenzdesign indem es andere Positionen der Löcher und Positionen der Bauteile hat als Nvidia
Normale Nvidia Karten die nicht im Referenzdesign sind haben es standardisiert wo die Löcher sind für den Kühler und wo die Bauteile sind.
Auf nicht Referenzdesignkarten passt also jeder Standardiesierte Kühler der eine GTX 460 SE unterstützet

Wisst ihr ob es sich bei der Gainward um ein Referenzdesign handelt ?
Weil wenns ein referenzdesign sein sollte dann passen dir Lüfter doch nicht oder ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Es ist genau andersrum. Das Referenzdesign ist stnadrdisiert und bei allen Herstellern identisch. Auf das Referenzdesign passen demnach alle Aftermarketkühler die die Karte unterstützen.


----------



## Niza (20. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Ich habe mich für den *"Scythe Setsugen 2" entschieden weil er gerade mal 2 Slots benötigt und klein ist
Dazu habe ich dieses Set besorgt *
http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-VR-Heats...3702583&sr=1-1
für VRM

und dazu einen Silent Wings Pure Power 
BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Jetzt müsste ich gewappnet sein für den Silent PC

Mal sehen ob der Silent Wings sich gut montieren lässt auf den Graka Kühler oder den alten Silent Wings
Und ob sich überhaupt der grafikkartenkühler auf der Grafikkarte montieren lässt

Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 ist schon angekommen

Habt ihr Tipps bei montage von dem Grafikkartenlüfter ?

Ergebnisse Folgen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (23. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Jetzt ist es soweit 
ich habe den Grafikkartenkühler  bekommen *("Scythe Setsugen 2")*
und eingebaut 
Im Anhang ein Paar Fotos dazu

Die Montage war nicht gerade einfach 
Besonders weil ich andere Löcher nehmen Musste zum verschrauben als in der Anleitung für die GTX 460 steht

*Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich einen 120mm Silent Wings installieren kann
auf dem Grafikkartenkühler 
Gibt es eine Möglichkleit ?*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wie heiß darf die GTX 460 SE werden?*
EDIT zu Max. Temp:
Hat sich erledigt 
Habe bei Nvidia den Wert 104°C gefunden
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gtx-460-us.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weiter zum Thema:

Aber das Ergebnis ist erstaunlich
Alles bei 26°C Raumtemperatur:
Mit gerade mal 1600U/min wird die Karte max. 68°C heiß
Wenn ich sie max (ca 2000U/min)aufdrehe dann wird sie gerade mal ca. 60°C heiß
Ich lasse in mit 1500U/min laufen und habe 72°C
Bei ca. 1300U/min sind es schon 75°C

Ich habe den Lüfter verwendet der Dabei war

Vorher wurde sie mit alten Kühler 73°C heiß bei 24°C Raumtemp und bei einen Lauten Standartlüfter mit ca. 2300U/min


Danke an alle die mir bei meinen kühlen Silent PC geholfen haben 
leiser und kühler ist er auf jedenfall als vorher

EDIT:
Programme verwendet ATI-Tool und HW-Monitor

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jackey555 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim Macho HR02 und Suche Grafikkartenkühler ca 40€*

Würde dir dennoch den Silentwings empfehlen. Damit wirst du bei gleicher Lautstärke deutlich bessere Temps bekommen. Du müsstest ihn doch eigentlich mit den beiliegenden Klammern befestigen können, oder? Zur Not geht ja auch immer Kabelbinder.


----------

